# What are U'r limits?



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

My limits driving U are 3 things actually that got me to quit

No tips on app
Cut rates
Lies

3 strikes and U'r out, I do however drive Lyft and it's nice not being ab-U-sed


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Leftright? said:


> My limits driving U are 3 things actually that got me to quit
> 
> No tips on app
> Cut rates
> ...


Uber's been doing these 3 things since 2013. When did you start?


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Shortly after that. Then the rates went to .78 cpm, far less than 2013 rates. wasnt bad when I started and didn't know lyft has tips on app


----------



## Potsy (Sep 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uber's been doing these 3 things since 2013. When did you start?


Thats one thing I can never understand. Uber started out with such a good name and then around 2013 they turned nasty on their drivers. Why?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Potsy said:


> Thats one thing I can never understand. Uber started out with such a good name and then around 2013 they turned nasty on their drivers. Why?


Greed.. They wanted to dominate the world.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Potsy said:


> Thats one thing I can never understand. Uber started out with such a good name and then around 2013 they turned nasty on their drivers. Why?


I started in 2012 when it was just Black in Scottsdale. Every driver back then was already a livery driver either independent or driving for a reputable company. It was great at $5.00 a mile. Then, by the middle to end of '13 is when X and XL started. Not bad at $2.25 a mile. It couldn't of been more then 6 months when all the Phx/Scottsdale X/XL drivers received an e-mail from Uber. I will never ever forget how the e-mailed started out. It said "Great news everyone, we are discounting are rates so that you may receive more rides ...........". The price was cut $.90 a mile to $1.25 that day. Two of my drivers were XL. The e-mails they both sent back to Uber were classic. They were basically every bad post on this forum. Those two drivers never drove for X/XL again. I still have a couple SUV drivers, but not much going on with that anymore. Many of Uber clients only do X/XL, the pax became cheap. Good luck in the future.


----------

